# تملك شقة في مشروع ( أرت تاور) في منطقة النهدة بالشارقة, قريب صحارى مول



## Adv Realestate (16 يوليو 2020)

يقع مشروع برج ( أرت تاور) بموقع مميز جدا في منطقة النهدة بالشارقة بالقرب من صحارى مول و خلف السفير مول, قريب جدا من دبي.

يتكون المشروع من 6 أدوار مواقف 18 دور سكني
يتميز المشروع بالتصميم المعماري الأول من نوعه واجهات عبارة عن لوحات فنية ورسومات وزخارف عالمية بالاضافة الى تشطيبات سوبر ديلوكس, مداخل غرانيت ونظام مراقبة 24 ساعة.
تسهيلات بالدفع على شكل أقساط مريحة بدون الحاجة للبنوك وبدون فوائد وبدون عمولة من المطور مباشرة, مع عقد تمليك موثق من حكومة الشارقة.
يتوفر في المشروع حاليا:
غرفة وصالة بمساحة تبدأ من 79 متر مربع ( 855 قدم مربع )
غرفتين وصالة بمساحة من 119 متر مربع ( 1281 قدم مربع )

المطور فام القابضة
موعد تسليم البرج 2021/12 
للحجز والإستعلام يرجى التواصل على الرقم:
971554845500


----------

